# Fanned Fret Artinger



## shadscbr (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, it's been a while since i've had a build in progress, so for my 40th birthday, I thought that should change. Since early 2010, Matt Artinger and I have been working through different design ideas and wood possibilities for something a little different. This new Artinger design is a combination of the best tonal and ergonomic features from my other guitars, blended with Matt's acoustic experience and artisitic touch, to create what I hope will be the perfect guitar for me. This is Matt's take on the stretched single cut design, optimized for lower volume unplugged tone. Here are the basic specs: 



7 string fanned fret Semi hollow with dual soundholes
25-27" fan, 2" nut width, slanted pickups
Slotted headstock
Port Orford cedar top
Old Growth sinker mahogany body
Brazillian Rosewood and mahog multi piece neck
Bevels front and rear
Ebony fretboard
Carved tailpiece
Carved back
Koa for bevel, binding, and all other accent woods



There are many details that still have to be decided, but here are the pics I have from Mr. Artinger so far. It's going to stay at this level of finish for a little while until I figure out how far I want to go with inlay.




































































And yes, it will acousti-djent 



Shad


----------



## Maurobrazil (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Bigfan (Jul 4, 2011)

Holy fuck!


----------



## sojorel (Jul 4, 2011)

Headstock design is really great. Look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 4, 2011)

Myself = shat.


----------



## Jontain (Jul 4, 2011)

That headstock = really impressive wood work.

Results look amazing thus far man!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 4, 2011)

You owned the coolest guitars in this forum already. Now you probably have the coolest in the galaxy.

Cheers for your impeccable taste.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 4, 2011)

That headstock is awesome, but where are you going to be anchoring your strings?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 4, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> That headstock is awesome, but where are you going to be anchoring your strings?


 
Like on a classical?


----------



## JamesM (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh fuckkkk.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 4, 2011)

HOLY SHIT BALLS!!!!


----------



## shadscbr (Jul 4, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> That headstock is awesome, but where are you going to be anchoring your strings?


 
Matt will be carving a tailpiece out of wood. The details of the carve is still one of the specs up in the air. I want the carve on the tailpiece to complement the carve on the back, as well as the inlay....i'm brainstroming as we speak 

Thanks for the kind words! 

Shad


----------



## technomancer (Jul 4, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning. 

I love Artinger's work and would like to own one of his instruments in the future myself


----------



## Fred (Jul 4, 2011)

Something tells me this is going to be an exceedingly handsome and exceedingly tasteful guitar when it's done. Looking forward to updates!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh me oh my. That looks amazing. And that freaking headstock!


----------



## in-pursuit (Jul 5, 2011)

you sir, are a man of refined taste.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jul 5, 2011)

WOW!! + awesome.. love it


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow.. That is sooo gorgeous.


----------



## adrock (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah. that headstock just put it over the edge. that's gonna be the best thing ever.


----------



## Durero (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning! Beautiful!!


----------



## Maurobrazil (Sep 17, 2012)

Any new photo?


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 17, 2012)

good lord this is beautiful!


----------



## shadscbr (Sep 17, 2012)

Maurobrazil said:


> Any new photo?


 
I wish!!! I just spoke with Matt last week, and my baby is still hung up in finish. As soon as I get the first pic with some finish on it, you guys will be the first to see it. I have to say, i've really been gassing hard for this lately, I hope to see some pics soon.

Thanks for checking in 

Shad


----------



## InfinityCollision (Sep 17, 2012)

Incredibly sexy guitar you've got there!


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Sep 17, 2012)

Awe...I got ALL moist when I saw this bumped...


----------



## Aurochs34 (Sep 17, 2012)

Not sure why I'm always the last guy to the party, but this thing is utterly gorgeous. As has been said, your taste is fine, indeed!



EXCITED OVER HERE!!


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 17, 2012)

This guitar is absolutely incredible, can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## bob123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thats a FANTASTIC design!!! Nice!


----------



## Lost of All Reason (Sep 17, 2012)

OH MY GOD!!


----------



## Bouillestfu (Sep 17, 2012)

I remember Mat had a Classical 7 on hand that I almost bought. It had that exact same headstock. Still in love with it.


----------



## shadscbr (Sep 17, 2012)

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> Awe...I got ALL moist when I saw this bumped...


 
Me too!! I was hoping Matt snuck some pics in here 

Shad


----------



## shadscbr (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone 

It's funny how a couple years can go by and you manage to stay relaxed about delivery dates, then, periodically, your internal clock/alarm goes off, and the anticipation totally maxes out....in the end, i'm no more evolved than a 6 year old at xmas 


I will post pics as soon as my birthday wish kicks in 

Shad


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Sep 18, 2012)

AAAAAHHHH!!

Subscribed.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 18, 2012)

looking amazing so far


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 18, 2012)

This is going to be amazing.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 18, 2012)

Artinger... Boi-oi-oi-oi-oi-oi-oiinngg!


----------



## shadscbr (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, we have progress my friends 


Here are a couple update shots Matt just sent me. Hopefully he will send me some glam shots later on, but for now...here she is 


I just sent in the final payment, I'm going to drive up to Matts shop next Friday morning and pick her up...i'm pretty much bursting with anticipation right now. In the beginning, I asked Matt to give it Maximum Artingeristic Qualities...IMHO, he really MAQ'd it out 













I'll post a proper ngd with my own pics next weekend. 

Shad


----------



## Gregori (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy SHIT!!!!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 17, 2013)

It's got this hybrid classy/modernized look. Streamlined but maintaining that vintage essence. Beautiful.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 17, 2013)

that's gorgeous man and really brown. Congrats.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 17, 2013)

Unreal. Absolutely LOVE everything bout it.


----------



## Pablo (Jan 17, 2013)

Utterly gorgeous instrument - congratulations on one of the most unique and tasteful guitars I've seen in ages.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## technomancer (Jan 17, 2013)

Absolutely awesome, like pretty much every other Artinger I've seen


----------



## nutsock (Jan 17, 2013)

this looks amazing!lovin that headstock


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Watty (Jan 17, 2013)

Give me a "W"

Give me an "O"

Give me....wait, screw that; give me that guitar!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 17, 2013)

It's difficult to put into words exactly how amazing this guitar looks, but needless to say this doesn't help me. I need excuses not to order an Artinger, and this is too damn close to perfect.

Congratulations, good sir. I hope you enjoy this guitar.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet Mother Fucking Jesus.......

I actually hate you man

I could stare at that headstock all day its AMAZING!!


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 17, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous guitar. Many congratulations. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 17, 2013)

I actually got tingles in my body upon seeing this.... and this is coming from a Superstrat fiend. Absolutely awesome man


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice, Artinger and Myka = sex


----------



## Walterson (Jan 18, 2013)

Man, thats a pice of art.........


----------



## narad (Jan 18, 2013)

Guitar of the Year 

Okay...so maybe we're only 20 days in, but still...


----------



## bigswifty (Jan 18, 2013)

Prettiest girl I've ever seen


----------



## The Finger (Jan 18, 2013)

Drool. Just... drool.


----------



## Durero (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah.


Lots of drool...


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 18, 2013)

Holy crap! Artinger is in my top 3 luthiers! This headstock is just perfect (and will be on my upcoming hollowbody project  ).

Congrats man! Worth the wait!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 18, 2013)

Truly incredible! Any chance for some sound samples?


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh lawdy that headstock.


----------



## shadscbr (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone, for such nice comments!!

I had to sell a few nice guitars to get this built. There were times when I wondered if letting a few "lesser" guitars go for something that I perceived as being of greater value to me was really going to be worth it. Now that Matt has worked his magic, I don't regret a thing 

After 3 years of waiting, this last week just may kill me though 

Shad


----------



## Valennic (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn that thing is gorgeous man! You'll have to swing it by after you pick it up, I'd literally pay you for the opportunity to play it


----------



## narad (Jan 21, 2013)

shadscbr said:


> I had to sell a few nice guitars to get this built. There were times when I wondered if letting a few "lesser" guitars go for something that I perceived as being of greater value to me was really going to be worth it.



Only one set of hands - wise decision! Three years though...damn...better put my deposit in now!


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely fanfukingtastic.,!.,for lack of better word.


----------



## shadscbr (Jan 21, 2013)

Valennic said:


> Damn that thing is gorgeous man! You'll have to swing it by after you pick it up, I'd literally pay you for the opportunity to play it


 
Lol...a guitar pimp would be a fun job 

Valennic, you guys have an open invite to check out my customs anytime you get down my way, and I will try to get a few guitars up there to Newville, and check out the shop too, thanks 

Shad


----------



## drmosh (Jan 21, 2013)

hot damn, that is one stunning instrument. So damn classy!


----------



## shadscbr (Jan 21, 2013)

narad said:


> Only one set of hands - wise decision! Three years though...damn...better put my deposit in now!


 
Thanks! I can't believe that I will have it later this week. To be clear, a lot of that wait time is my fault. I took my time midway through to decide if I wanted inlay or not. It also took a little extra time to get through finish. The way I see it, the delays on both sides factored each other out  

thanks
Shad


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow.....beautiful work! This axe is sexy and very classy. Happy early NGD!!! /jelly


----------

